# Hot Mud



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

What exactly is hot mud? My idea of hot mud is durabond, and that's it.

Durabond is like cement and not good for sanding, but the plus 3 and other mixes say setting type on the bag, yet are easy to sand.

Is all mud that's not in a bucket or box called hot mud?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Hot Mud, It's the mud in the bag. Durabond is one, ezsand is another. Personally I like ezsand because it is a lot easier to sand. Light weight too.

It's called hot mud because it sets instead of drying. It's a chemical reaction, like concrete, and this reaction produces heat.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Joe
USG and Gold Blatt make these products they are self setting joint compounds they are used with sheetrock, I posted some pictures of a ceiling we are doing this week, The Homeowner had two other companies come in and try to fix this ceiling. The flat roof leaked and the water damage to this ceiling was across the whole surface, as I state in the pictures we scraped the loose paint failures we bascoat the whole ceiling with Durabond 90 in the brown bags, this will bond to the plaster and the Durabond that was used by the other guys, After the Durabond has set we skimcoat it with Topping compound, after it drys out over the next 36 hours we will then go back in this Friday and sand it out and then prime it, the Homeowner will do the finish paint.


----------



## kidcurry (Oct 24, 2006)

*fix all*



Joewho said:


> What exactly is hot mud? My idea of hot mud is durabond, and that's it.
> 
> Durabond is like cement and not good for sanding, but the plus 3 and other mixes say setting type on the bag, yet are easy to sand.
> 
> Is all mud that's not in a bucket or box called hot mud?


 
I use a little fix all in my dryall mud and it sets up nice & you can use a spong to sand it.


----------



## kidcurry (Oct 24, 2006)

*My hot mud*

Use a little or a lot of fix all in your all purpose mud it sers up nice & can be swooyhed with a wet sponge.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

kidcurry said:


> Use a little or a lot of fix all in your all purpose mud it sers up nice & can be swooyhed with a wet sponge.


Can you define swooyhed. Sounds like somthing I saw in a Kama Sutra book once.:whistling


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

Frankawitz said:


> Joe
> USG and Gold Blatt make these products they are self setting joint compounds they are used with sheetrock, I posted some pictures of a ceiling we are doing this week, The Homeowner had two other companies come in and try to fix this ceiling. The flat roof leaked and the water damage to this ceiling was across the whole surface, as I state in the pictures we scraped the loose paint failures we bascoat the whole ceiling with Durabond 90 in the brown bags, this will bond to the plaster and the Durabond that was used by the other guys, After the Durabond has set we skimcoat it with Topping compound, after it drys out over the next 36 hours we will then go back in this Friday and sand it out and then prime it, the Homeowner will do the finish paint.


You mean you didn't rip out the whole ceiling and start over due to mold!!!!!! :no: I can't believe that frank after the remarks you made to me. I'm very disapointed in you. :no: I guess this leak didn't cause mold huh.  :laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

oops! :whistling


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Dumplin
The thing is when you have a ceiling that is showing signs of water damage then you take it out, But since this HO had two other company's come in to fix it, he screwed himself and couldn't claim it on his Homeowners Insurance, But I know you know all the answers to the Mold problem, I was just trying to give you a heads up on what could happen to you if you find yourself in the middle of a Mold problem, but just like I figured you know every thing. so like I said before hope you don't get yourself in a corner and looking at a Big ass Law suit. Good luck Mr. Know It All. I told the HO that the ceiling needed to come out but he didn't want to pay the price of $3,200 for the ceiling. so we repaired it for $1,900.00 instead.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for your concern old frankie boy, it's nice to know there are people out there looking after me. Maybe we can just agree to disagree and stop hijacking threads with our little spat. Besides it's kinda like talking to a brick wall anyway. :wallbash: :wallbash:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

its not hot until you use dirty h20


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Somebody call:whistling












2006:jester:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

This may be a stupid question but can you use the lightweight hot mud on bedding tape or just for the other coats?

I do some patch work and getting a little faster at taping,so iam going to try and use hot mud on my next patch.I think i will start with the 45 and see how that works.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes you can use it on any coat.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We have done it about every way but often times when its around 100 sheets or so we tape with bucket, bed with hot, and skim with topping. Seems to work fine.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We have done it about every way but often times when its around 100 sheets or so we tape with bucket, bed with hot, and skim with topping. Seems to work fine.


Your not hand taping on a 100 sheet job are you? :blink:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

My favorite hot mud is the stuff my finisher brings... :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> My favorite hot mud is the stuff my finisher brings... :laughing:


My favorite tile guy poops his pants every time he laughs.


----------

